# Need a marbled newt care sheet :O



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anybody know of one?

Once my littluns get older I would muchly like to breed from them but I cant even find a basic caresheet on them let alone anything about preping them for breeding etc!!!

Thanks


----------



## tenman (Nov 8, 2009)

try www.amphibian.co.uk he does have a lot of caudata care sheets on there, failing that his book, Amphibians in Captivity definatly has a section on Marbled Newts, well worth purchasing


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

See if this helps you.

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Triturus marmoratus


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Perfect thanks 

JUST what i was looking for


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Glad to help i found it useful for my marbled newt.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

If you ever want to sell, you know where i am hahaha XD

they are so hard to find and got mine from pure luck for free from a friend!!!


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry would never want to sell it but if you ever want to sell yours :whistling2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

lol 

Not any time soooooon hahaha

Will have to see what sexes i get!!!


----------

